# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  راهنمایی برای دوستانی ک بین نظام جدید و قدیم گیر کردن.....Neo.Healer

## Neo.Healer

سلام دوستان عزیزم  :Y (506):  :Y (485): 
همونطور ک مطلعید سازمان سنجش بالاخره اعلام کرد ک کنکوریا حق انتخاب دارن و میتونن کنکور نظام جدید یا نظام قدیم بدن 
حالا سوالی ک این روزا از من یا از بقیه ی دوستان و مشاورا میشه اینک خب حالا کدوم نظام انتخاب کنیم بهتره و موفق تریم؟!  :Yahoo (66):  :Y (463): 

دوستان سال اولی ک خب تکلیفشون روشنه سال ۹۸_۹۹ قراره درسای نظام جدیدو میخونن کنکوری نظام جدیدن  :Y (505): 
روی صحبتم با دوستان گل و مظلوم پشت کنکوریه  :Y (766):  :Y (559): 
ببینید دوران کنکور زمان جوگیر شون نیس خیلیاتون میدونم ثانیه ای نظرتون عوض میشه اما باید یه تصمیم بگیرید و پاش وایستید
درسای نظام جدید حجم کمتری داری و بعضی مباحث کاملا ازش حذف شده مث انتگرال و نصف مقاطع مخروطی و بیشتر ژنتیک و... 
اما چیزی ک باید در نظر گرفت پایه ی درسی شماس 
اون دسته از دوستان ک سال قبل و یا قبلتر درسای نظام قدیم رو خوندن تسلط نسبی دارن و علت پشت کنکور موندنشون بیشتر شامل تکنیک های تست زنی یا یه بدشانسی سر جلسه کنکور یا اضطراب و... بوده 💯٪ بهتره همون نظام قدیم بمونن چون آشنایی کامل دارن باهاش
درسای نظام جدید جدای حجم کمتر،یسری تحولات جدی داشته ک از مهمترین اونا تغییر اسم های درس زیست شناسیه و کنار اومدن باهاش برای کسایی ک سطح خوبی توی نظام قدیم دارن سخته ‌.....جدای این ترجمه گرایی شدن عربی و تغییر بعضی قسمت های ریاضی و شیمی و... هم هست 
اما اون دسته از دوستان ک به اصطلاح سطح صفر و پایین هستن بخصوص لیسانس ها و یا کسایی ک کلا توی باغ درس خوندن نبودن بهتره برن نظام جدید چون دیگ از پایه درسی خبری نیس و خوندن حجم کمتر مقرون بصرفه تره براشون 

پ.ن: برای خیلیا بحث مالی هم مطرحه اگ از اون دسته داوطلبانی هستی ک سطحت ضعیفه اما اصلا نمیتونی هزینه ی خرید منابع جدید رو تقبل کنی همون نظام قدیم بمون چون خیلیا بودن از سطح صفر شروع کردن و موفق شدن.......من مقایسه ام بین خوب و بد نبوده بین خوب و خوبتر بود 

امیدوارم ک بتونین بهترین تصمیمو بگیرید و موفق بشید

----------


## Shah1n

*من که 99 نمیتونم شرکت کنم(اگه میتونستمم نمیکردم)
ولی خب برای یه رشته ریاضی نظام قدیم به نظرم کنکور نظام جدید بهتره
دلایل هم حوصله ندارم توضیح بدم*

----------


## Juliette

به به بسیار عالی ارمیا خانوم 




> چون خیلیا بودن از سطح صفر شروع کردن و موفق شدن


آهان :Yahoo (76): یکم دیگ هندونه بذا زیر بغلشون

----------


## Ordijahannam

الانه که یه عده بیان بگن زیست دویست صفحه کمتره پس بریم جدید :Yahoo (110):

----------


## bbehzad

واسه یه نظام قدیم مسلط کنکور نظام جدید خریته.تامام.

----------


## ali_12

سلام
ممنون
فقط تنها موضوعی که شاید بچه های نظام قدیم نگران میکنه بحث ترازبندی سوالات است.به نظرتون به ضرر نیست؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> به به بسیار عالی ارمیا خانوم 
> 
> 
> 
> آهانیکم دیگ هندونه بذا زیر بغلشون


واقعا سال های قبل کسایی بودن ک از سطح خیلی پایین موفق شدن و انجمن هم مثالش هست مث سامان تارم و ...

----------


## Neo.Healer

> الانه که یه عده بیان بگن زیست دویست صفحه کمتره پس بریم جدید


فقط ک صفحه مهم نیس مثلا زیست فصل ۹و۱۰و۱۱ پیش حذف شده ک برای نظام ما جزو فصل های خیلی عالین از نظر سطح سوالا و تعداد تست پس صرفا نباید به حجم کمتر فکر کرد 
کسیم ک با جوگیری انتخابی بکنه آخرش دودش میره توی چشم خودش

----------


## Neo.Healer

> سلام
> ممنون
> فقط تنها موضوعی که شاید بچه های نظام قدیم نگران میکنه بحث ترازبندی سوالات است.به نظرتون به ضرر نیست؟


اینک کنکور ۹۸ بضرر نظام قدیگ بودا یا نه با نتایج کنکور مشخص میشه اما در کل حتی اگ فرض کنیم به نظام جدیدا یه سهمیه ای داده میشه ک همون آسونتر بودن سوالاتشونه باز هم آزمون دادن توی شاخه ای ک قبلا باهاش درگیر شدی و بهش مسلطی خیلییی بهتره چون تا بیاین به سبک و روال نظام جدید آشنا بشی و بخوای زیست کلماتو حفظ کنی یا با تحولات ریاضی و شیمی و فیزیک و ادب و عربی جدید کنار بیای کنکور ۹۹ اومده و رفته

----------


## sina_u

> واسه یه نظام قدیم مسلط کنکور نظام جدید خریته.تامام.


یه جای این جملتون مشکل اساسی داره.
نظام قدیم مسلط سال 98 قبول میشه و نمیمونه برای سال 99.
کسی که میمونه برای 99 مشخص هست مسلط نبوده.

----------


## Neo.Healer

> یه جای این جملتون مشکل اساسی داره.
> نظام قدیم مسلط سال 98 قبول میشه و نمیمونه برای سال 99.
> کسی که میمونه برای 99 مشخص هست مسلط نبوده.


حتی اونیک تسلط کامل هم داره ممکنه سر جلسه یا قبلش مشکلی براش پیش بیاد و نتونه اونجور ک باید از اطلاعاتش استفاده کنه
یا کسی ک مطالبو بلدا اما تکنیک های تست زنی یاد نگرفته ک ربطی به تسلط نداره اما باعث پشت کنکور موندنش میشه

----------


## hossein-ml

> یه جای این جملتون مشکل اساسی داره.
> نظام قدیم مسلط سال 98 قبول میشه و نمیمونه برای سال 99.
> کسی که میمونه برای 99 مشخص هست مسلط نبوده.


تا تعریفت از تسلط چی باشه من خودم با میانگین 57 قراره بمونم و دلیل اینکه یه درسی رو هم بد زدم مدیریت سر جلسه بود که ذهنم بهم ریخت

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> واسه یه نظام قدیم مسلط کنکور نظام جدید خریته.تامام.


شما چرا هیچ وقت پیام خصوصی جواب نمیدید؟؟

----------


## sina_u

> تا تعریفت از تسلط چی باشه من خودم با میانگین 57 قراره بمونم و دلیل اینکه یه درسی رو هم بد زدم مدیریت سر جلسه بود که ذهنم بهم ریخت


منم میخوام این دوستمون تعریفشو از تسلط بگه.
وقتی یک ماه از مطالبی که خوندی بگذره چقدر تسلطت کم میشه؟
2 ماه یا 3 ماه بگذره چطور؟
در پیش دانشگاهی 5 فصل کتاب زیست پیش  در کتاب دوازدهم حذف هست یعنی 170 صفحه پر نکته. مطالب دیگه ای که حذف شده به کنار.
چقدر طول میکشه شما دوباره مطالب قبلیو بخونین و برگردین سر مرور این مطالب. بعد از 2 ماه؟ چقدر تسلط دارین روی خط به خط این مطالب؟
خوندن کل کتاب دوازدهم برای یه نظام قدیمی 3 روز طول نمیکشه  و بالای 90 درصد مطالب تکراری هست..خودتون حساب کنین چند دور میتونین تا هنگام کنکور مطالبو مرور کنید.
خواندن و مرور حجم زیادتر مطالب و نکته دار بودن بیش از حد  نظام قدیم باعث  وقفه طولانی تری بین این مرور ها میشه  و باعث میشه تسلط کمتری روی مباحث داشته باشین.
برعکس خواندن و مرور خیلی سریع تر مطالب نظام جدید باعث میشه تسلط خیلی زیادی روی مطالب داشته باشید.

----------


## sina_u

> حتی اونیک تسلط کامل هم داره ممکنه سر جلسه یا قبلش مشکلی براش پیش بیاد و نتونه اونجور ک باید از اطلاعاتش استفاده کنه
> یا کسی ک مطالبو بلدا اما تکنیک های تست زنی یاد نگرفته ک ربطی به تسلط نداره اما باعث پشت کنکور موندنش میشه


تسلط نسبتا خوب روی اینهمه مطالب کتابهای نظام قدیم به مدت زمان قابل توجه و تلاش مستمری نیاز داره.
تسلط کامل که بماند.

----------


## arshaa

> منم میخوام این دوستمون تعریفشو از تسلط بگه.وقتی یک ماه از مطالبی که خوندی بگذره چقدر تسلطت کم میشه؟2 ماه یا 3 ماه بگذره چطور؟در پیش دانشگاهی 5 فصل کتاب زیست پیش  در کتاب دوازدهم حذف هست یعنی 170 صفحه پر نکته. مطالب دیگه ای که حذف شده به کنار.چقدر طول میکشه شما دوباره مطالب قبلیو بخونین و برگردین سر مرور این مطالب. بعد از 2 ماه؟ چقدر تسلط دارین روی خط به خط این مطالب؟خوندن کل کتاب دوازدهم برای یه نظام قدیمی 3 روز طول نمیکشه  و بالای 90 درصد مطالب تکراری هست..خودتون حساب کنین چند دور میتونین تا هنگام کنکور مطالبو مرور کنید.خواندن و مرور حجم زیادتر مطالب و نکته دار بودن بیش از حد  نظام قدیم باعث  وقفه طولانی تری بین این مرور ها میشه  و باعث میشه تسلط کمتری روی مباحث داشته باشین.برعکس خواندن و مرور خیلی سریع تر مطالب نظام جدید باعث میشه تسلط خیلی زیادی روی مطالب داشته باشید.


اگه واقعا میشه تو سه روز خوند و همه مطالب تکراری هست و تو نظام قدیم بوده چرا یکی به این سوال من جواب نمیده ؛با این حجم از شباهت دو نظام چرا امسال فقط ۲۰ درصد سوالات زیست مشترک بود؟مثه یه دوست المپیادی داشتم بیولوژی کمپبل که منبع کتاب درسی ما هست رو خونده بود میگفت بابا اینا که یکین تازه کمپبل که سختره من کتابای شمارو یه هفته ای تموم میکنم زیستم بالای ۹۰ هست اخرشم زیستو ۱۱ درصد زدزیست وابسته به متن کتابه نه مفهموماین دوتا تو متن فرق میکنناون فصلایی که شما میگی حذف شده کلی تست مفت داره و همه میدونیم اون ۵ فصل از راحت ترین فصلای زیست دوره دبیرستانن

----------


## sina_u

> اگه واقعا میشه تو سه روز خوند و همه مطالب تکراری هست و تو نظام قدیم بوده چرا یکی به این سوال من جواب نمیده ؛با این حجم از شباهت دو نظام چرا امسال فقط ۲۰ درصد سوالات زیست مشترک بود؟مثه یه دوست المپیادی داشتم بیولوژی کمپبل که منبع کتاب درسی ما هست رو خونده بود میگفت بابا اینا که یکین تازه کمپبل که سختره من کتابای شمارو یه هفته ای تموم میکنم زیستم بالای ۹۰ هست اخرشم زیستو ۱۱ درصد زدزیست وابسته به متن کتابه نه مفهموماین دوتا تو متن فرق میکنناون فصلایی که شما میگی حذف شده کلی تست مفت داره و همه میدونیم اون ۵ فصل از راحت ترین فصلای زیست دوره دبیرستانن


سوالم از شما اینه :
شما کتاب زیست دوازدهمو خوندین و میگین بالای 90 درصد مطالبش تکراری نظام قدیم نیست؟
برین کتابشو بخونین  و بعد برگردین تو همون زمان کتاب پیش دانشگاهی نظام قدیمو بخونین ببینین چقدر از مطالب  کتاب دوازدهمو خوندید و مسلط هستین و چقدر کتاب نظام قدیمو که میگین بارها خوندین تونستین بخونین و مسلط بشین.
اینکه کسی گفته بود بدرد تصمیم گیری نمیخوره. باید خودتون برین بخونین و اگه دیدن چیزی که من گفتم دروغه برگرد  بگو فلانی دروغ گفتی کتاب نظام جدید هم سخت تر هست و هم بالای 90 درصد مطالب  تکراری نداره.

خودم علاقه ندارم این بحث ها کش پیدا کنه ولی وقتی  بعضی از دوستان اصلا کتاب نظام جدیدو نمیخونن و در موردش میگن همش جدید هست و نمیشه روش به تسلط خوبی رسید  و یکسری افراد دیگه قرار هست روی اینجور نظرات تصمیم گیری کنن و یکسال وقت بذارن و باز بمونن پشت کنکور ادمو مجبور میکنه حقیقتو بگه.

*اگه در مورد چنین مطالبی نظر میدین حتما قبلش برین کتابو خوب بخونین چون ممکنه با اظهار نظر اشتباه  روی آینده یک شخص تاثیر زیادی بذارین و زندگیشو به کلی عوض کنین.*

----------


## hossein-ml

> منم میخوام این دوستمون تعریفشو از تسلط بگه.
> وقتی یک ماه از مطالبی که خوندی بگذره چقدر تسلطت کم میشه؟
> 2 ماه یا 3 ماه بگذره چطور؟
> در پیش دانشگاهی 5 فصل کتاب زیست پیش  در کتاب دوازدهم حذف هست یعنی 170 صفحه پر نکته. مطالب دیگه ای که حذف شده به کنار.
> چقدر طول میکشه شما دوباره مطالب قبلیو بخونین و برگردین سر مرور این مطالب. بعد از 2 ماه؟ چقدر تسلط دارین روی خط به خط این مطالب؟
> خوندن کل کتاب دوازدهم برای یه نظام قدیمی 3 روز طول نمیکشه  و بالای 90 درصد مطالب تکراری هست..خودتون حساب کنین چند دور میتونین تا هنگام کنکور مطالبو مرور کنید.
> خواندن و مرور حجم زیادتر مطالب و نکته دار بودن بیش از حد  نظام قدیم باعث  وقفه طولانی تری بین این مرور ها میشه  و باعث میشه تسلط کمتری روی مباحث داشته باشین.
> برعکس خواندن و مرور خیلی سریع تر مطالب نظام جدید باعث میشه تسلط خیلی زیادی روی مطالب داشته باشید.


وقتی روی مطلبی مسلطی با یه مرور در حد نصف روز میشه یاد آوری کرد اما معلومه که آمادگی پایین میاد واضحه این اما با چند بار مرور طبق برنامه تسلط برمیگرده به زمان کنکور
 ولی خب نظام قدیمی که میاد جدید بده بعیده بتونه خودشو وفق بده تو چند ماه

----------


## mlt

اگه اینجوریه سال بعد بیا نظام جدید کنکور بده بعد کارنامتو بزار ببینم زیست ابکی نظام جدید رو چند میزنی


> سوالم از شما اینه :
> شما کتاب زیست دوازدهمو خوندین و میگین بالای 90 درصد مطالبش تکراری نظام قدیم نیست؟
> برین کتابشو بخونین  و بعد برگردین تو همون زمان کتاب پیش دانشگاهی نظام قدیمو بخونین ببینین چقدر از مطالب  کتاب دوازدهمو خوندید و مسلط هستین و چقدر کتاب نظام قدیمو که میگین بارها خوندین تونستین بخونین و مسلط بشین.
> اینکه کسی گفته بود بدرد تصمیم گیری نمیخوره. باید خودتون برین بخونین و اگه دیدن چیزی که من گفتم دروغه برگرد  بگو فلانی دروغ گفتی کتاب نظام جدید هم سخت تر هست و هم بالای 90 درصد مطالب  تکراری نداره.
> 
> خودم علاقه ندارم این بحث ها کش پیدا کنه ولی وقتی  بعضی از دوستان اصلا کتاب نظام جدیدو نمیخونن و در موردش میگن همش جدید هست و نمیشه روش به تسلط خوبی رسید  و یکسری افراد دیگه قرار هست روی اینجور نظرات تصمیم گیری کنن و یکسال وقت بذارن و باز بمونن پشت کنکور ادمو مجبور میکنه حقیقتو بگه.
> 
> *اگه در مورد چنین مطالبی نظر میدین حتما قبلش برین کتابو خوب بخونین چون ممکنه با اظهار نظر اشتباه  روی آینده یک شخص تاثیر زیادی بذارین و زندگیشو به کلی عوض کنین.*

----------


## sina_u

> وقتی روی مطلبی مسلطی با یه مرور در حد نصف روز میشه یاد آوری کرد اما معلومه که آمادگی پایین میاد واضحه این اما با چند بار مرور طبق برنامه تسلط برمیگرده به زمان کنکور
> ولی خب نظام قدیمی که میاد جدید بده بعیده بتونه خودشو وفق بده تو چند ماه


نظر شخصیم اینه کتاب نظام قدیم اینطور نیست پرنکته تر هست.حتی مرورش هم طول میکشه و چون حجمش بیشتر هست زمان مرور بعدی یه مطلب دیر به دیر هست.
حالا بچه های نظام قدیمی که کتاب نظام  جدیدو از سال پیش شروع کردن هم میتونن نظر بدن.
این سربار اضافی تو تمام دروس ببینین چند صفحه هست اونوقت سختی کار نظام قدیم مشخص میشه.




> اگه اینجوریه سال بعد بیا نظام جدید کنکور بده بعد کارنامتو بزار ببینم زیست ابکی نظام جدید رو چند میزنی


سال بعد نظام جدید آزمون میدم.
ولی این چه سودی به حال کسایی که الان میخوان تصمیم بگیرن چه نظامی آزمون بدن داره؟

سادگی کتاب نظام جدید بخاطر به روز شدن مطالب و روونی و همینطور مطرح کردن مطالب کمتر ولی ابهام زدایی بهتر هست و کتاب های خیلی خوبی هم هستن و سادگیش بخاطر بی محتوایش نیست.
و نکته دیگه گفتم بالای 90 درصد مطالب تو نظام قدیم بوده و این قدرت سریعتر خوندن مطالبو بالا میبره و اتفاقا بعضی چیزهایی که اضافه شده به رفع ابهام مطالب قبلی کمک کرده و نکات جالبی هم هست.

حرفم دو چیز هست:
اول کسایی که میان به بقیه پیشنهاد میدن کدوم نظامو شرکت کنن حتما کتابهای نظام جدیدو بخونن بعد به راهنمایی بچه ها اقدام کنن.
دوم کسایی که میخوان انتخاب کنن چه نظامی آزمون بدن حتما خودشون تحقیق کنن چون فردا من یا دیگر دوستانی که میگن نظام جدید بهتر هست یا نظام قدیم ، نیستیم که ازش بازخواست کنن که به اشتباه راهنمایی کردیم و یک سال عمرشون هدر رفت.

----------


## Neo.Healer

> تسلط نسبتا خوب روی اینهمه مطالب کتابهای نظام قدیم به مدت زمان قابل توجه و تلاش مستمری نیاز داره.
> تسلط کامل که بماند.


شما شبیه یه سینای دیگ توی انجمنید ک ایشون از نظر فاز مخالف بودن مث شماس 
نظام قدیمم کسی ک کنکور ۹۹ میده میده قبلش یکسال وقت اضافیم داشته پس زمان کافیه شما نگرانشون نباشید

----------


## NAZANIN1

من 99 سومین کنکورم میشه و تقریبا سطحم صفره و کتابای نظام جدید رو هم دارم بهتره شروع کنم خوندن نظام جدید ؟

----------


## mehrab98

> من 99 سومین کنکورم میشه و تقریبا سطحم صفره و کتابای نظام جدید رو هم دارم بهتره شروع کنم خوندن نظام جدید ؟


وقتی سطحت صفره خیلی بهتره که نظام جدید بخونی. اگ نشد هم حدایی نکرده ۹۹ میتونی برا ۱۴۰۰ روش حساب وا کنی.
با سطح صفر دلیلی نداره نظام قدیم کنکور بدی

----------


## DR._.ALI

> من 99 سومین کنکورم میشه و تقریبا سطحم صفره و کتابای نظام جدید رو هم دارم بهتره شروع کنم خوندن نظام جدید ؟


100 درصد بدون شک و تردید نظام جدید بخون

----------


## sina_u

> شما شبیه یه سینای دیگ توی انجمنید ک ایشون از نظر فاز مخالف بودن مث شماس 
> نظام قدیمم کسی ک کنکور ۹۹ میده میده قبلش یکسال وقت اضافیم داشته پس زمان کافیه شما نگرانشون نباشید


اگه ایرادی در حرفم میبینین منطقی ایرادو بگین. مقایسه افراد با هم کار درستی نیست. و توهین به شخص مقابل هست.
شما اگه به بقیه راهنمایی میدین حتما باید نگرانشون باشین و همینطوری بدون تحقیق یک سال عمر یک  نفرو هدر ندین.
الان کنکور یه دوراهی هست و هر کی سریعتر برسه برنده هست..
یه راه طولانی تر که نظام قدیمه.
یه راه کوتاهتر که نظام جدید هست.
شما رفتین اول دوراهی ایستادین و میگین راه کوتاهترو نمیشناسیم ممکنه چاله داشته باشه پس همین راه طولانیو بریم.
حالا سوال من ازتون اینه شما این راه کوتاهو رفتین که به بقیه راهنمایی میدین این راهو نرین.
من میگم این راهو شما حداقل یه بار برو و بعد بیا به بقیه بگو این راهو نرین.
شما بشین کتاب نظام جدیدو بخون بعد به بقیه راهنمایی بده که چه نظامیو برای آزمون انتخاب کنن.

----------


## Neo.Healer

> اگه ایرادی در حرفم میبینین منطقی ایرادو بگین. مقایسه افراد با هم کار درستی نیست. و توهین به شخص مقابل هست.
> شما اگه به بقیه راهنمایی میدین حتما باید نگرانشون باشین و همینطوری بدون تحقیق یک سال عمر یک  نفرو هدر ندین.
> الان کنکور یه دوراهی هست و هر کی سریعتر برسه برنده هست..
> یه راه طولانی تر که نظام قدیمه.
> یه راه کوتاهتر که نظام جدید هست.
> شما رفتین اول دوراهی ایستادین و میگین راه کوتاهترو نمیشناسیم ممکنه چاله داشته باشه پس همین راه طولانیو بریم.
> حالا سوال من ازتون اینه شما این راه کوتاهو رفتین که به بقیه راهنمایی میدین این راهو نرین.
> من میگم این راهو شما حداقل یه بار برو و بعد بیا به بقیه بگو این راهو نرین.
> شما بشین کتاب نظام جدیدو بخون بعد به بقیه راهنمایی بده که چه نظامیو برای آزمون انتخاب کنن.


من برخلاف شما به حرفم متعصب نیستم 
چیزی ک نوشتم نظر خودم و حداقل ۱۰ نفر مشاورای دیگس ک خمشون همینو میگن 
شما بری مسافرت دوتا راه باشه یویش یکساعت کوتاهتر اما تا حالا ندیدیش و اصلا به دست انداز و ... اش آشنایی نداری و نمیدونی اگ بنزین تموم کردی اصلا پمپ بنزینی هست یا نه رو انتخاب میکنی یا راهی ک فقط یکساعت طولانی تره اما چم و خمش دستته؟
لطفا بخاطر جوگیر شدن بی دلیل بقیه رو هم به بیراهه نکشید

----------


## Neo.Healer

> من 99 سومین کنکورم میشه و تقریبا سطحم صفره و کتابای نظام جدید رو هم دارم بهتره شروع کنم خوندن نظام جدید ؟


من اولش هم گفتم اگ سطحتون زیر ۲۰٪ هست حتما نظام جدید بخونید
مگر این‌ک توانایی مالی تهیه منابع رو واقعا تحت هیچ شرایطی نداشته باشین ک بمونید قدیم

----------


## bbehzad

> من برخلاف شما به حرفم متعصب نیستم 
> چیزی ک نوشتم نظر خودم و حداقل ۱۰ نفر مشاورای دیگس ک خمشون همینو میگن 
> شما بری مسافرت دوتا راه باشه یویش یکساعت کوتاهتر اما تا حالا ندیدیش و اصلا به دست انداز و ... اش آشنایی نداری و نمیدونی اگ بنزین تموم کردی اصلا پمپ بنزینی هست یا نه رو انتخاب میکنی یا راهی ک فقط یکساعت طولانی تره اما چم و خمش دستته؟
> لطفا بخاطر جوگیر شدن بی دلیل بقیه رو هم به بیراهه نکشید


افرین حرفت کاملا درسته.من همیشه میگم کسی که چهارساله نظام جدید میخونه و هنوز متبع تستای کنکورش تستای نظام قدیمه اگر تونظام خودش خوب بخونه قطعا موفق میشه.کسی که بخواد موفق بشه میشه.

----------


## sina_u

> من برخلاف شما به حرفم متعصب نیستم 
> چیزی ک نوشتم نظر خودم و حداقل ۱۰ نفر مشاورای دیگس ک خمشون همینو میگن 
> شما بری مسافرت دوتا راه باشه یویش یکساعت کوتاهتر اما تا حالا ندیدیش و اصلا به دست انداز و ... اش آشنایی نداری و نمیدونی اگ بنزین تموم کردی اصلا پمپ بنزینی هست یا نه رو انتخاب میکنی یا راهی ک فقط یکساعت طولانی تره اما چم و خمش دستته؟
> لطفا بخاطر جوگیر شدن بی دلیل بقیه رو هم به بیراهه نکشید


کدوم حرف من ناشی از تعصب هست؟
اینکه میگم کسی که میاد راهنمای بقیه میشه اول خودش باید بره کتابو بخونه تا بتونه مقایسه اصولی داشته باشه
یا کسایی که میخوان تصمیم بگیرن کدوم نظام آزمون بدن خودشون برن یه هفته کتابها را بررسی کنن

سوالم اینه کسی که کتاب نظام جدیدو نخونده میتونه کتابه نظام قدیمو با نظام جدید مقایسه کنه؟ یا بگه چه نظامی برای چه فردی بهتره؟

اینجا بحث کنکور هست اگه از راه کوتاه برن یه ساعت از شما زودتر برسن و هیچ چاله ای هم بین راهشون نبود اونا قبول میشن و شما نه
من اگه راه کوتاه تری باشه که ندیدم. اول خودم قبلش بررسی میکنم و بعد از کسی که این راهو رفته سوال میکنم نه از کسی که این راهو نرفته و فقط حدس میزنه.
همینکاری که دارم الان میکنم و کتاب نظام جدیدو میخونم.
این جمله رو خوب بخونین:
حرفم اینه اول برن بررسی کنن و بدون بررسی تصمیم نگیرن. حالا میخواد انتخابشون نظام قدیم باشه یا نظام جدید.

----------


## Neo.Healer

> کدوم حرف من ناشی از تعصب هست؟
> اینکه میگم کسی که میاد راهنمای بقیه میشه اول خودش باید بره کتابو بخونه تا بتونه مقایسه اصولی داشته باشه
> یا کسایی که میخوان تصمیم بگیرن کدوم نظام آزمون بدن خودشون برن یه هفته کتابها را بررسی کنن
> 
> سوالم اینه کسی که کتاب نظام جدیدو نخونده میتونه کتابه نظام قدیمو با نظام جدید مقایسه کنه؟ یا بگه چه نظامی برای چه فردی بهتره؟
> 
> اینجا بحث کنکور هست اگه از راه کوتاه برن یه ساعت از شما زودتر برسن و هیچ چاله ای هم بین راهشون نبود اونا قبول میشن و شما نه
> من اگه راه کوتاه تری باشه که ندیدم. اول خودم قبلش بررسی میکنم و بعد از کسی که این راهو رفته سوال میکنم نه از کسی که این راهو نرفته و فقط حدس میزنه.
> همینکاری که دارم الان میکنم و کتاب نظام جدیدو میخونم.
> ...


کنکور زمان بررسی نداره 
تا یه کنکوری بیاد بررسی کنه کنکور اومده و رفته 
هیچکسی نیس ک دوتا نظامو کامل بخونه چون اونیک قدیمو کامل خونده بعد بره جدیدو بخواد بخونه کارش خریت محضه توی سال کنکور 
شما هم مطمئن باش مشاورا بررسی کردن نظام جدیدو ک اینو میگن 
اگ مثلا ما کلی حذفیات داشتیم ریاضی مطلب جدیدم داشتیم مث تشخیص مشتق از نمودار یا مشخص کردن سطح مقطع اشکال هندسی
پس فکر نکنید مث بعضیا از خواب پاشدم یه حرفی الکی واس خودم زدم

----------


## sina_u

> کنکور زمان بررسی نداره 
> تا یه کنکوری بیاد بررسی کنه کنکور اومده و رفته 
> هیچکسی نیس ک دوتا نظامو کامل بخونه چون اونیک قدیمو کامل خونده بعد بره جدیدو بخواد بخونه کارش خریت محضه توی سال کنکور 
> شما هم مطمئن باش مشاورا بررسی کردن نظام جدیدو ک اینو میگن 
> اگ مثلا ما کلی حذفیات داشتیم ریاضی مطلب جدیدم داشتیم مث تشخیص مشتق از نمودار یا مشخص کردن سطح مقطع اشکال هندسی
> پس فکر نکنید مث بعضیا از خواب پاشدم یه حرفی الکی واس خودم زدم


شما اصلا مطالبو درست میخونین؟
نظام قدیمی هایی هستن که خیلی وقته شروع کردن نظام جدید خوندن و میتونن مقایسه کنن. 
بازم میگم توهین نکنین یعنی چی خریت محضه. شما که بدون خوندن کتابها اومدی به بقیه راهنمایی میدین کارت عاقلانه هست؟
بعد کنکور به افرادی که بدون اطلاع  راهنمایی میکنی ببینن اشتباه راهنماییشون کردی و یکسالشون هدر رفته جوابگو هستی؟
اگه جوابگو هستی من دیگه حرفی ندارم.

----------


## bbehzad

> شما اصلا مطالبو درست میخونین؟
> نظام قدیمی هایی هستن که خیلی وقته شروع کردن نظام جدید خوندن و میتونن مقایسه کنن. 
> بازم میگم توهین نکنین یعنی چی خریت محضه. شما که بدون خوندن کتابها اومدی به بقیه راهنمایی میدین کارت عاقلانه هست؟
> بعد کنکور به افرادی که بدون اطلاع  راهنمایی میکنی ببینن اشتباه راهنماییشون کردی و یکسالشون هدر رفته جوابگو هستی؟
> اگه جوابگو هستی من دیگه حرفی ندارم.


شما تضمین میدی نظام قدیمی که میخواد یه سال کتابای نظام جدیدو بخونه بیاد ازنظام جدیدی که چندساله داره کتاباشو میخونه جلو بزنه؟امسال اگر تو نحوه سوالا وسختی نامردی نمیکردن قطعا نظام قدیما کم نمی اوردن.سال دیگه تصمینی هست این اتفاق واسه نظام جدید نیفته؟کنکور همینطوری قمار هست.بچه هایی که بلدن تظام قدیمو برن نظام خودشون اونایی که صفرن نظام جدید امتحان بدن.مساله رو سخت نکن واسه خیلیا.

----------


## arshaa

> شما تضمین میدی نظام قدیمی که میخواد یه سال کتابای نظام جدیدو بخونه بیاد ازنظام جدیدی که چندساله داره کتاباشو میخونه جلو بزنه؟امسال اگر تو نحوه سوالا وسختی نامردی نمیکردن قطعا نظام قدیما کم نمی اوردن.سال دیگه تصمینی هست این اتفاق واسه نظام جدید نیفته؟کنکور همینطوری قمار هست.بچه هایی که بلدن تظام قدیمو برن نظام خودشون اونایی که صفرن نظام جدید امتحان بدن.مساله رو سخت نکن واسه خیلیا.


کتاب زیست دوازدهمو خوندم خیلی با ما فرق داره 
یکم جمع و جور تره و روند بهتری داره ولی نمیدونم کتابای ما خار داشت اینا نمیتونستن بفهمنش؟

----------


## bbehzad

> کتاب زیست دوازدهمو خوندم خیلی با ما فرق داره 
> یکم جمع و جور تره و روند بهتری داره ولی نمیدونم کتابای ما خار داشت اینا نمیتونستن بفهمنش؟


حتی اگه راحتترم شده باشه بازم چون شما تو ذهنت پیش فرض داری مثلا از دستگاه گوارش کتاب خودت مغزت باید دوتا کارو انجام بده اول مقایسه نکنه بعد جدیدو درک کنه.خود مقایسه هه عذابت میده.به نظر من اگر کسی میخواد تازه وارد نظام جدید شه دوسال زمان لازم داره.

----------


## یار و غار تویی

نظر نهایی خودم رو بگم 
اگر کسی پول داره کتاب بخره و جور کنه نظام جدید در حالت کلی بهتره
ولی کسی که تعصب روی نظام قدیم داره و باهاش سازگار شده و اخت شده به قولی عاشق هم شدن همون قدیم بده 
گرچه هر کسی خودش همین حالا تصمیمش گرفته نظرات دیگران هم چندان اثری نداره 
طیفی که حال و حوصله ندارن و از کتاب جدید و کمی اصطلاحات میترسن و اینها همون قدیم میمونن
طیفی که نشتن دو دو تا چهار تا کردن دیدن به نفعشون هست میرن جدید
در کل تعدادی کمی وارد نظام جدید میشن
به دلایل زیر
شناختی از ایرانیان که من دارم خیلی با تغییر موافق نیستن نه تنها اینجا حتی در زمینه های دیگه هم همینه سهمیه همین بوده مخالفت میکنن/ مسائل سیاسی و فرهنگی و مذهبی هم این مقاومت ها دیدم که میگم
دوم هزینه کتاب ها 
سوم تصوارت خود طرف و اخت گرفتن و ترس از تغییر  و تا حدودی تنبلی نهادینه شده در اکثر ایرانیان
پس پیش بینی میکنم 10 درصد به سمت نظام جدید برن

----------


## sina_u

> شما تضمین میدی نظام قدیمی که میخواد یه سال کتابای نظام جدیدو بخونه بیاد ازنظام جدیدی که چندساله داره کتاباشو میخونه جلو بزنه؟امسال اگر تو نحوه سوالا وسختی نامردی نمیکردن قطعا نظام قدیما کم نمی اوردن.سال دیگه تصمینی هست این اتفاق واسه نظام جدید نیفته؟کنکور همینطوری قمار هست.بچه هایی که بلدن تظام قدیمو برن نظام خودشون اونایی که صفرن نظام جدید امتحان بدن.مساله رو سخت نکن واسه خیلیا.


برای همین من  با اینکه دارم کتاب نظام جدیدو میخونم نمیام به بقیه بگم چشم بسته بیان نظام جدید.
میگم برن خودشون بررسی کنن.
ولی ایشون کتابو نخوندن و دارن با قاطعیت افراد دیگرو راهنمایی میکنن.




> کتاب زیست دوازدهمو خوندم خیلی با ما فرق داره 
> یکم جمع و جور تره و روند بهتری داره ولی نمیدونم کتابای ما خار داشت اینا نمیتونستن بفهمنش؟


دوست داشتم در مورد تفاوتی که میگی صحبت کنیم ولی میدونم کلی وقتمون هدر میره.
هر حرفی لازم بود زده بشه زده شد. 
بقیه اش با خود فرد هست که میخواد چه تصمیمی بگیره.

----------


## Mr.Hin

اقایون خانما چه اصراری دارین شماها :Yahoo (76): 

کسی که روی مطالب درسی قدیم و تست ها تسلط داره خب همون قدیم بده... کسی که مسلط نیست بیاد جدید بده دیگه دنبال جاده و دست اندازه و پمپ بنزین و اینا نباشین :Yahoo (76): 

کنکور سال دیگه هم مثل امسال هندونه در بسته است و معلوم نیست سوالات کدوم نظام اسون تر میشه و .... ( تجربه هم می گه هر زمانی نظام درسی تغییر کرده دو سه سال سوالات خوب و اسونی طرح شده از نظام جدیدش و بعد یهو ترکیده :Yahoo (76): ) 

دو روز وقت بذاره هر کسی یه نگاه به کتابای هر دو نظام بکنه با هر کدوم راحت تر بود همونا رو بخونه.... 
+
من خودم چون از دروس دور بودم و البته حالم از دروس خشک و زمان ناصرالدین شاهی نظام قدیم به هم می خوره جدید امتحان می دم. فعلا هم با دینی و شیمی جدید خیلی حال می کنم و عربیش یکم رو مخمه :Yahoo (76): 
( حالا خوبه باز سنجش بیاد یهو رکب بزنه تو انتخاب   :Yahoo (76): )

----------


## mohammad1397

> اقایون خانما چه اصراری دارین شماها
> 
> کسی که روی مطالب درسی قدیم و تست ها تسلط داره خب همون قدیم بده... کسی که مسلط نیست بیاد جدید بده دیگه دنبال جاده و دست اندازه و پمپ بنزین و اینا نباشین
> 
> کنکور سال دیگه هم مثل امسال هندونه در بسته است و معلوم نیست سوالات کدوم نظام اسون تر میشه و .... ( تجربه هم می گه هر زمانی نظام درسی تغییر کرده دو سه سال سوالات خوب و اسونی طرح شده از نظام جدیدش و بعد یهو ترکیده) 
> 
> دو روز وقت بذاره هر کسی یه نگاه به کتابای هر دو نظام بکنه با هر کدوم راحت تر بود همونا رو بخونه.... 
> +
> من خودم چون از دروس دور بودم و البته حالم از دروس خشک و زمان ناصرالدین شاهی نظام قدیم به هم می خوره جدید امتحان می دم. فعلا هم با دینی و شیمی جدید خیلی حال می کنم و عربیش یکم رو مخمه
> ( حالا خوبه باز سنجش بیاد یهو رکب بزنه تو انتخاب  )


سال بعد قرار باشه نظام جدید همین سطح بدن فاجعه ایجاد میشه چون سطح علمی نظام جدیدا با توجه به تعدادشون و تنوع شرکت کننده هاش نسبت به امسال خیلی بالاتر میره اگه قرار باشه همین سطح بدن با یه تست زیست رتبت کلی جابحا میشه و ظلم به خود نظام جدیدا هم میشه الان دیگه مثل دهه 80 نیست که سوال اسون بدن بازم میانگین درصدا فرق چندان نکنه درصدا نجومی میره بالا  اون موقع چند تا کتاب گاج بود و کانون و بدون امکانات اموزشی درست حسابی خلاف الان که فقط با کتابا بدون فیلم هم میشه به تسلط کامل رسید

----------


## Mariyana

سلام کسی از حدود قیمت کتاب های نظام جدید خبر داره؟لطفا از فروشگاه های انلاین یا انتشاراتی هایی که کتاب هاشون رو منطبق 99 کردن بگید چون هم زیست هم عمومی ها و کمی شیمی تغییر داشته

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mariyana


سلام کسی از حدود قیمت کتاب های نظام جدید خبر داره؟


به شدت بالا ، تازه برای بعضی اختصاصی ها  دو جلد رو باید در نظر بگیرید ، جلد سوال و جلد پاسخ ، من امروز یک جلد رو با تخفیف دیدم شده بود مثلا ۱۲۰ تومن ، با تخفیف!
برای سال ۹۹ هم غالب کتاب ها همچنان منتشر نشدن*

----------


## Mariyana

من البته قبلا هم گفتم بازممیگم اگه تسلط 30 درصدی رو قدیم داشتم همون قدیم میموندم هرچند تصمیم نهاییم موقع اعلام نتایج میگیرم تا چند روز اینده این چند روزم فعلا کتابای جدید میخونم

----------


## arshaa

> من البته قبلا هم گفتم بازممیگم اگه تسلط 30 درصدی رو قدیم داشتم همون قدیم میموندم هرچند تصمیم نهاییم موقع اعلام نتایج میگیرم تا چند روز اینده این چند روزم فعلا کتابای جدید میخونم


دقیقا بذاریم نتایج بیاد

----------


## Neo.Healer

> شما اصلا مطالبو درست میخونین؟
> نظام قدیمی هایی هستن که خیلی وقته شروع کردن نظام جدید خوندن و میتونن مقایسه کنن. 
> بازم میگم توهین نکنین یعنی چی خریت محضه. شما که بدون خوندن کتابها اومدی به بقیه راهنمایی میدین کارت عاقلانه هست؟
> بعد کنکور به افرادی که بدون اطلاع  راهنمایی میکنی ببینن اشتباه راهنماییشون کردی و یکسالشون هدر رفته جوابگو هستی؟
> اگه جوابگو هستی من دیگه حرفی ندارم.


اونایی اکثرا رفتن نظام جدید خوندن ک اصلا نظام قدیم رو بلد نبودن پس نمیتونن مقایسه ای بکنن 
مشاورایی هم ک مقایسه کردن و خوندن نظرشون دقیقا چیزی ک من اول گفتم 
نمیفهمم انقد تلاش شما واس اینک بگی نه همه برن نظام جدید چیه

----------


## sina_u

> اونایی اکثرا رفتن نظام جدید خوندن ک اصلا نظام قدیم رو بلد نبودن پس نمیتونن مقایسه ای بکنن


عجب



> نمیفهمم انقد تلاش شما واس اینک بگی نه همه برن نظام جدید چیه


تصمیم داشتم فریبشون بدم بیان نظام جدید. خودم برم  نظام قدیم آزمون بدم تا بتونم راحت تر قبول بشم. شما ببخش :Yahoo (21): 
اون زیرنویس های آبی  برات نشون داده میشن!

----------


## amirbamdad

سلام دوستان
من بعد از چندین سال مجددا میخوام کنکور بدم از چند وقت پیش منابع نظام قدیم تجربی رو تهیه کردم الان موندم نظام قدیم بخونم یا جدید ممنون میشم دوستان مطلع راهنمایی بکنن.

----------


## reza2018

> سلام دوستان
> من بعد از چندین سال مجددا میخوام کنکور بدم از چند وقت پیش منابع نظام قدیم تجربی رو تهیه کردم الان موندم نظام قدیم بخونم یا جدید ممنون میشم دوستان مطلع راهنمایی بکنن.


سلام،اگر چند سال از درس دور بودی نظام جدید برات بهتره.

----------


## Rafolin403

من که خیلی هزینه کرده بودم واسه کتابام با این اوضاع گرونی اصلا نمیتونم همچین ریسکی کنم و برم کتاب بخرم.... مشکل اینه حتی شاید نشه فهمید کدوم کتابای کمک درسی جدید رو انتخاب کنیم
بعدشم اگه اسونه که واسه همه اسونه
واقعا فک نمیکنم تواناییشو داشته باشم ۳_۴تومن هزینه کتاب بدم اونم تو این گرونی که یه کتاب جامع زبانو میدن ۱۲۰ تومن!!! :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sina_u

اینم حرفهای اقای آرامفر درباره تفاوت زیست نظام قدیم و جدید.
بازم کتابو نخونده بیاین راهنمایی کنین.

آرامفر

----------

